# How long have you been a MM



## Companion Joe (Feb 5, 2016)

22 years ago last night, I was raised to the sublime degree of Master Mason.
I am 44 years old. Every year going forward, I will be a Master Mason for more of my life than I have not.
I'm good with that.


----------



## Pscyclepath (Feb 5, 2016)

I was initiated on February 11, 2012, 4 years ago next weekend.  I was raised to MM 90 days later,on April 12.  So far, it's been a wild and exciting ride ;-)


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 5, 2016)

Nine years this April.


----------



## coachn (Feb 5, 2016)

Far too long


----------



## KSigMason (Feb 7, 2016)

I was Raised to the Sublime Degree of Master Mason 9.63 years ago.


----------



## hiram357 (Feb 7, 2016)

17 years for me.


----------



## Bill Lins (Feb 7, 2016)

Raised 27 January 2000


----------



## BodhiD (Feb 8, 2016)

21 days here...


----------



## Canadian Paul (Feb 9, 2016)

27 years this month!


----------



## drw72 (Feb 10, 2016)

BodhiD said:


> 21 days here...


Someone younger than me ;-)

*4 months and 15 days or 137 days*


----------



## BodhiD (Feb 10, 2016)

drw72 said:


> Someone younger than me ;-)
> 
> *4 months and 15 days or 137 days*



Yes, Sir.  I was an FC for 6 months, though!  My Lodge is (fortunately) really busy!


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Feb 11, 2016)

Coming up on 8 months now and loving every minute of it. Will be glad to look back years from now and still be as proud then as I was the night I was raised.


----------



## rpbrown (Feb 12, 2016)

Six years ago tomorrow


----------



## tldubb (Feb 12, 2016)

Raised 1996


----------



## acjohnson53 (Feb 12, 2016)

I took head count at the Last Supper.....


----------



## tbcrisler (Feb 13, 2016)

I was raised March 28, 2012...


----------



## acjohnson53 (Feb 14, 2016)

December 1991


----------



## Damian Avinger (May 29, 2016)

June 27th will make 19 years I was raised to the sublime degree of Master Mason.


----------



## acjohnson53 (May 29, 2016)

I was there when King Solomon tried the ruffians..../G\


----------



## phulseapple (May 29, 2016)

Raised to the Sublime Degree of Master Mason: 7 years, 3 months, 30 days ago today.


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 29, 2016)

Raised August 4, 2014.


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 29, 2016)

Companion Joe said:


> I am 44 years old. Every year going forward, I will be a Master Mason for more of my life than I have not.
> I'm good with that.


Very good.


----------



## king82 (May 30, 2016)

4 months


----------



## dfreybur (May 30, 2016)

Per the California database -

*Lodge* *Jurisdiction* *Degree* *Date*
272 California Initiated 07/22/1992
272 California Passed 02/09/1993
272 California Raised 04/27/1993
272 California Third Degree Proficiency 03/01/1994


----------



## Lazza21 (May 31, 2016)

Raised 12th December 1980 in Eynsford Castle Lodge N.8684 UGLE


----------



## dalinkou (May 31, 2016)

June 23, 2012


----------



## Derek Harvey (May 31, 2016)

Since 5/26/2016 lol


----------

